# black & decker D2655



## hillyard1 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me about the black & decker d2655 thanks mark.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't help you on the B&D question, but want to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a milli Black & Decker KW900EKA .What do you think?


----------



## Lucas971 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi I have just brought one of these and it seems a good starter router table but I can't find where the dust extractor goes and I can't find anywhere to download a manual for it. Can anybody help


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The attached link seems to point to a router table rather than a router.

Which one did you buy?

Black & Decker D2655 Type 1 Power Tool Table Spare Parts | Tools and Parts Direct


----------



## Lucas971 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi mine is the router table


----------

